# Female Bi-Sexuality for Attention



## MiztressWinter

Maybe it's just me...but I can't stand when females play the *bi-sexual* role for male attention. I knew a girl who made out with another girl at a party in front of a group of guys...and later told me she hated the whole thing but did it for the attention. WTF?


----------



## steelcitybrew

I actually have been seeing this sort of thing a lot more often as of lately.

Young girls for whatever reason think.....i dont even know what they are thinking.

But it seems, a lot of young girls are definitely doing it for the attention. And it kind of "urk's" the shit out of me, that these kids arn't gay, and are treating this as a fad.

Just one of those things that piss me off.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Hell it isn't just young girls! Believe me I've seen it happen with chicks of all ages. 

I happen to BE bi-sexual. It's not a MAJOR part of my life...but I have been with women...but for my own wants and needs...and certainly not in front of anyone or to impress anyone.

Just another example of how women degrade themselves to try to fit in. disgusting


----------



## finn

I really dislike it because it encourages guys to think that girls kissing each other are entertainment for their own consumption. I really try not to go to parties like that, but sometimes you're just stuck there...


----------



## nivoldoog

Agreed....


----------



## stove

Well, for this group, what I am going to say probably doesn't apply very much. Then again....


Girls whom 'pretent'/'act'/whatever Bi-sexual for attention and entertain is a sad trend. Then again, most folks doing things like this outwardly for attention is disinteresting in my opinion. it's just like wearing pre-ripped/torn jeans and crap like that.


Or, y'know, pretending to hop trains to impress someone.

Or wearing dirty second-hand clothing to make yourself look more crusty.


It's all the same crap, just a different flavor.


----------



## tallhorseman

As long as people will gather in a circle to watch it...Women will do it. Everybody loves attention. The mindset it takes to not want attention is as much a neurosis as wanting it.


----------



## oldmanLee

Agree that it's kind of sad,and really about the attention and not desire.The question I'd like answered is how did it get to be classed as "sexy".I enjoy some privacy when I make out(yes kids,I still do,just don't think about it too long).


----------



## stove

Honestly, if you look back in history, it's not much fo a surprise that this got classed as "sexy." Look at it from a sexually-repressed male perspective: No cock. Therefore, no feelings of insecurity/concerns about possible latent homosexuality. Additionally, it adds to the fantasy of a one-plus (one guy multiple women) orgy. I'm not saying it's right, but it does make a bit of sense.


----------



## steelcitybrew

stove said:


> Honestly, if you look back in history, it's not much fo a surprise that this got classed as "sexy." Look at it from a sexually-repressed male perspective: No cock. Therefore, no feelings of insecurity/concerns about possible latent homosexuality. Additionally, it adds to the fantasy of a one-plus (one guy multiple women) orgy. I'm not saying it's right, but it does make a bit of sense.




"Superbad"
Seth: Yeah, but it doesn't actually show dick going in which is a huge concern.
Evan: Right, I didn't realize that.
Seth: Besides, have you ever seen a vagina by itself?
Evan: No.
Seth: [shakes his head] Not for me.


----------



## MiztressWinter

It's SO nice to hear from males who dissaprove of this kind of behavior. Thanks for the feedback.

Oh yeah...and it's a BIG time double standard as far as how it's *so sexy* for two girls to make out but *so disgusting* for two males to do the same. Bleh.


----------



## JungleBoots

I dont know, yes its foolish, its degrading, and it sets back a great deal of honest feminist work. but at the same time saying that some girls play the bisexual thing for attention gets old to me. I hear it all the time from teens who think they know about the LGBT community and it sickens me. and i think while these kinds of people do exist and it is detrimental to the movement of all gays its a slippery slope to point the finger. I know all too many gays that think all bisexuals are fakes, all bisexuals are sluts, all bisexuals are in it for the attention.

but when it comes down to it when you point the finger at honest people who maybe had a bit too much to drink, or just make a bad decision its far more detrimental to the gay community to seperate them from "true gays" than their "attention craving" is.


----------



## carlylanea

Half of my city claims to be bisexual. It's ridiculous and it's all like freshman girls. They run around making out with eachother, kissing, holding hands, calling eachother their "girlfriends", etc. I happen to be bisexual, and I've asked most of them if they've ever been with a girl sexually and they just go "ew gross."

I WANT to SLAP them. ALL of them.


----------



## Skunky

I agree with you carly.
i've been with a girl, and am looking forward to be with a few girls for a "job" i have.
it makes my stomach cringe about the girls who pretend it.

i find girl/girl and boy/boy is only sexy when you can tell it's the true thing and not for attention.


----------



## switch

I really appreciate this thread and agree with pretty much all of your input, but I'd like to bring up a different point: many youths are in fact surrounded by people all too ready to judge and condemn them for being themselves. I understand where you're all coming from with this, but hearing that it's "disgusting" behavior and that too many people engage publicly in these activities can discourage those who aren't faking it from doing what they want. That might sound like a stretch, but unfortunately my sexuality remained a secret from many of my closest friends for a long time because of this. If it really bothers you, my advice is to just let people do want they want, and avoid "that kind of party".
Also, maybe sleeplessness makes me want to play devil's advocate..?


----------



## JungleBoots

no for sure switch. I understand where everyone is coming from in the thread too. but Its a shame that people think complaining about it is worth their time, there are bigger concerns for the LGBT community, such as helping those who are in the closet, and helping defend the community from discrimination.


----------



## Tare

To me it seems like it's just a new tactic for barbies to let guys know, "heelllooo, if im kissing a girl, then obviously im willing to kiss you", or tease guys and attract in genearal. I think alot of that shit comes from the porn industry and pop music, lets face it, bi is in. So just like the advertising media standardizes beauty, so goes the sexuality, but i think there point behind it is to promote premiscuis youth, and generally demoralize them. Not that i think bi sexuality is amoral, but the majority of this country does, and its medias job is to be the fucking devil. Maybe its her. Or, or, maybe its Mabeline. A pop culture phenomenon?


----------



## JahDucky

I dont want to sound like a psychopath but girls/women who do this make me want to peel their faces off.

I dont think its cool to be something your not and quite frankly it ticks me off a bit(like my friends moms girlfriend who isnt a lesbian at all but trying to rebound from her boyfriend) laaaaaame. but back onto these matters. 

Bi is not a fashion statement. It isnt something you show off to be in with the in crowd or the out crowd. I quit claiming bisexuality about 3 years ago when i realized i just like people. and man or woman pda is a no go unless were in love.


----------



## BUMJUG

i make out with men for attention.............


----------



## JungleBoots

Bums got my attention, undevided!


----------



## veraladd

maybe she liked it


----------



## Rash L

JahDucky said:


> Bi is not a fashion statement. It isnt something you show off to be in with the in crowd or the out crowd. I quit claiming bisexuality about 3 years ago when i realized i just like people. and man or woman pda is a no go unless were in love.



Amen sistah!


----------



## Tare

My ex has an interesting theory about sexual attraction. She thinks there are no true absolutes, when concerning sexual attraction theres no hetero or homo, no black and white, but a spectrum, like different degrees of either or. Some might lean, more towards one side, but because we are human, it creates the probability of growth and change sexually, to move either way on that spectrum, and that sexual orientation labels inhibit ones growth, and perception of self, sexually and otherwise. The need for sexual orientation is primarily for social control. I kissed a couple guys when i was younger to see if i liked it. Not for me. But i know what i considered attractive when i see it regardless of sex, so maybe there is some validity to that.


----------



## wartomods

they want to do it for attention let them fucking do it for attention, i dont know whats the point of this thread.


----------



## JungleBoots

wartomods said:


> they want to do it for attention let them fucking do it for attention, i dont know whats the point of this thread.


 
to bitch :deadhorse:


----------



## LilMa

MiztressWinter said:


> Hell it isn't just young girls! Believe me I've seen it happen with chicks of all ages.
> 
> I happen to BE bi-sexual. It's not a MAJOR part of my life...but I have been with women...but for my own wants and needs...and certainly not in front of anyone or to impress anyone.
> 
> Just another example of how women degrade themselves to try to fit in. disgusting



haha amen on the whole degrading part - i am a girl and women are STRANGE!! but for any matter, whoring for attention isn't cool, esp when you're putting yourself out there just to attract males - be witty and cunning and YOURSELF. girls are only fooling themselves when they do shit like that.


----------



## JungleBoots

i come to wonder now why exactly females are being singled out as the largest perpetrayors of this activity?

or why we dont mention the males that find such activity entertaining are in most ways responsible for this? (example: the guy that finds it sexy, the guy that makes jokes about threesomes)

or why we dont mention the media, both popular and fringe, that portray homosexuality as entertaining, fun, and funny? (example: Tila Tequila on VH1, porn, axe body spray commercials)

why dont we talk about the kinds of things that help engage these kinds of activities outside of false individual identities? (alcohol, peer pressure, naive youth, the nagging desire to "be with someone no matter the cost")

everyone on here is so adamant that the origional post is so truthful, but that argument is disturbing in its lack of real investigation, and its readyness to attack people that might not be so guilty in the first place.


----------



## LilMa

hey hey - logical point and case man. i agree with your statement. the only reason that i singled them out was merely the fact that that was mostly where the finger was pointed, but as you said, it really is a bigger picture than just females, but then again I am not judging anyone or have the cannon pointed at a specific group. i am simply stating that from what i have seen and people i have been around is where i find the room to make accusations.


----------



## JungleBoots

and i wasnt stating that directly at you either, everyone but a two or three people, have given the "HEY! THOSE FAKERS ARE GROSS!" statement.

but no one seems to step outside that and ask other questions as to maybe why this happens. other than, "those fakers are desperate for male attention."

its just a very hostile thread that is only pointing the finger a skin deep issue.


----------



## finn

Well, I think the hostility is justified. A moment between two females has now been put into a context where it promotes the idea that only male-female unions are valid- since females touching and kissing each other is done only to arouse a male audience. This is no better than saying that guys kissing each other or girls kissing each other is wrong, it's just repackaging the same prejudice in a more acceptable practice.


----------



## JahDucky

@JungleBoots

I get what you are saying with the whole, media and male persuation but....Why do so many women have to be so weak? Why do they feel its necessary to give in? I wouldnt want to be like any of those dumb drunken sluts on the Real World or Rock of Love/Flavor of Love. I wouldnt want to impress the douche bag dude bro and its sad that so many women dont have a good enough self image to do something better with and to themselves then throw themselves into this mindless scene.

If you want to start a thread pointing at all the issues behind this behavior go on ahead. Ill be there. This thread was posted with a specific subject. You could turn all these threads around and ask why we arent looking at every single factor but its only pin pointing one.


----------



## JungleBoots

finn said:


> Well, I think the hostility is justified. A moment between two females has now been put into a context where it promotes the idea that only male-female unions are valid- since females touching and kissing each other is done only to arouse a male audience. This is no better than saying that guys kissing each other or girls kissing each other is wrong, it's just repackaging the same prejudice in a more acceptable practice.


 
im all for the hostility, i just think the hostility is pointed in the wrong direction.


----------



## trotsky

=half the girls in my highschool.
It's called "being an attention whore."


----------



## tallhorseman

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## Broche

Another side of this I've found is that women who are actually bi or lesbian can't kiss, or even show affection, in public without some sleazy guy making comments about it.

I can't count the number of times I've been out with lesbian friends who have kissed, or even just held hands, and guys have made disgusting comments to me, or even them in some cases.

Yeah, as some people have said, I've found that men finding this kind of stuff "sexy" is the main problem.


----------



## Tempest

I think it's pretty dumb... but on the other hand, you get so many guys going "OMG, girl on girl... SO HOTTT" that maybe they're as much to blame. Because that's also pretty dumb.


----------



## BUMJUG

wartomods said:


> they want to do it for attention let them fucking do it for attention, i dont know whats the point of this thread.


maybe its fer attention.... :]


----------



## maemovesmadlyon

JungleBoots said:


> no for sure switch. I understand where everyone is coming from in the thread too. but Its a shame that people think complaining about it is worth their time, there are bigger concerns for the LGBT community, such as helping those who are in the closet, and helping defend the community from discrimination.



I have to agree with you there. While I find the bisexual 'trend' rather annoying, I choose to just ignore it and focus on the issues within my community that are more important. I live in a very conservative, Catholic city that does very little in the way of LGBTQ rights. I've been volunteering with my local LGBTQ youth group, helping newcomers adjust to such open environments and offering peer counseling for those who are still mostly in the closet and need some advice on coming out/coping with the hardships of their sexuality, as well as just being a friend who, as an LGBT myself, can just give a little insight on their situations. I find those issues to be far more important and worth my time than picking out all the "fakes" and calling them out on their debauchery. Much more fulfilling, if anything.


----------



## Rash L

I blame girls gone wild and Mtv.


----------



## JungleBoots

ill be honest... ill bet the whipped cream industry has something to do with it all too... ever notice how in the girls gone wild commercials at least one clip is of some chicks eating whipped cream off the other....


----------



## tallhorseman

I'll be honest...I have wet dreams about trashing the girls gone wild bus with a large fork-lift. I saw that bunch on Bourbon St. a few years back and they are very offensive. I'd also like to trash the jet.

This thread just became more interesting.

:yourock:


----------



## maemovesmadlyon

While we're at it, Smuckers and their delicious ice-cream topping is to blame, too! Grrrr, fuck you, Smuckers. 

In all seriousness, mass media and the porn industry have perpetuated the image of girl on girl make-outs and sex as a thing for men to enjoy and salivate over while wanking themselves into auto-erotic oblivion. 

Typical situation:
Girl A and Girl B hear Guy C and Guy D obsessing over the latest lesbian porn flick. Two girls think the two boys are sexy as. Add alcohol and boom! Drunken bi-curious babes gets a million hits on Youtube, as well as a few lovely stains on expensive appliance screens.

To be quite frank, I'm better off focusing my time on important LGBTQ issues rather than obsess over a few straight girls kissing each other for attention.

Completely relevant: I want a sundae now.


----------



## JungleBoots

i hasnt eaten ice cream in months!!!! T.T not even sherbert.... i dont care if there is snow outside... i miss my frozen delicacies.


----------



## drybonezz

I hate girls like this, they put such a bad name on girls who really are gay.


----------



## soleil

i gotta say, hating on bi-curious girls for engaging in public sexual antics to get attention is just giving them more attention. there's isn't much difference between the salivating specters and the sneering onlookers; they're both staring. not to say that we shouldn't discuss things like this, but c'mon. people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. 

do people sneer and judge for a hetero couple making out at a party? 
no. 
know why? they've seen it a million times. 

they annoy me too, but to single these girls out for participating in homoerotic behavior just reinforces the taboo that behavior like *that* (i.e. LGBTQ) belongs behind closed doors. i say let them do what they want. the more they do it, the less of a spectacle it will become.


----------



## thiskidiscrass

Yeah I've talked to girls before at parties that are all I like to kiss girls when I'm drunk at partiess WOOHOO! Majorly lame. Then again I've known guys who have done the same thing, but I think it's pretty rare because unfortunately guys are bashed on more for being gay.


----------



## dir_tay_face

Ya It is a bit Stoopid to act bi for attention, its not just girls its guys too. Like I know this one kid years back in Nola at a MDC show sucked some other dudes dick out side the show and that he was king shit. that same kid would use to go around tellin people (girls) he was gay and then once he hung out with them more would use that to get in there pants. He'd say shit like "I thought i was gay, but now that i know you i think im fallin for you" or stoopid shit like that! But this world is filled with dumb fucks, some are probably reading this right now, theres just a handful of awesome people so instead of bitching about every stoopid thing people do just fuckin ignore them and dont give them the attention, there gonna get it from somebody else any how, and writing about them just gives them even more attention. ya know what im sayin. So just live your life and let the stoopid fucks live theres and give themselves attention!


----------



## MiztressWinter

I started this thread...and I would just like to say..that ALOT of you made great valid points...

however...

I was specifically referring to a couple experiences I have had with meeting chicks that admitted to making out with other chicks....when they had no interest in doing so. They admitted to doing it purely out of peer pressure from guys (*oh come on...kiss her...it's so sexy! do it do it!*) or for attention because they felt lonely and unaccepted and unsatisfied with who they really were ...so in turn they did this as purely an act of attention...or for some form of approval.

That's it. Alot of you brought up really good points about the LGBT community ...but I was actually just speaking from some stuff I've witnessed and how it sickens/saddens me to see that these girls/women feels they have to submit themselves to something they don't like for another's approval. I was absolutely talking about girl's who have told me they WERE NOT IN ANY WAY attracted to women but did it anyway. Not the LGBT community. 

Hey...if you're LGBT then more power to you. I am bi-sexual myself. But if you aren't...then why do something for approval/attention/acceptance? Sure people do this in MANY different ways (call them posers/fakes...whatever you may..you all know what im talkin about...) but this particularly REALLY irks me. I have a real problem with anyone doing anything of a sexual nature...for any reason other than gratification. Know what I'm sayin?

Winter


----------



## EastCoast315

Honestly, bitches like these are the very reason I'm not out as a bisexual. I have tendencies for both sexes, I just prefer men much, much more. 
Girls like these are a complete disgrace to people who are actually, truly bisexual. Because of these whores, people think that ALL bis are just out to get attention/double the sex; ignorance spreads. So, in response to this, most straights think all bisexuals need to "pick a side". Fuck that.

While the gay/lez rights movement is making leaps and bounds, bisexuals are being left out (from a social standpoint).


----------



## MiztressWinter

That's a good point...

Honestly I have never quite understood why some people say *there is no such thing as bi-sexual*. 

That's confusing to me.

I like to have sex with both men...and women. I find both men and women attractive and would date either or...just depending on the person and the situation. I HAVE dated both.

So ....if bi-sexual does not exist...then what am I? lol


----------



## JohnFNB

thank you jungleboots


----------

